# What kind of dogs most used for waterfowl?



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Have hunted over them all in my years, breed and color means little. Breeding means everything.

However, between the three main retriever breeds, the Chessie is generally thought of of being the hardiest (taking cold weather better) and the Swamp Collie (golden) being the least hardiest, and the Lab somewhere in between. The Chessie is most times thought of as more difficult to train for the average hunter/amateur trainer. Where the Labs and the Goldens are typically thought of as easier to train for the average Joe.

If hunting in a blind or a boat the longer hair of the Golden will drag more water back in with it.

Best and worst dogs I've owned have both been YLF, most bullheaded a BLM. Have hunted over Goldens that did their job well in the marsh. Not much experience with Chessies but the few I have hunted over got the job done with enthusiasm.


----------



## Maggs4 (Oct 4, 2006)

A chocolate dog love the lab


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Wachtelhund!!!


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Just look at my avatar...not only is she beautiful, has brains, but this dog hunts!!


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Labs.
> 
> Disregard all that yellow and black dog talk. get yourself a chocolate dog and you will be ahead of the game :coolgleam



This guy knows what he is talking about!! :evilsmile


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

I hunt a duck machine ( chessie).


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I hunt the Chessies. they are not for everyone, I think they are the hardiest of all the retrievers. It takes a certain type of personality to train one. they love to please and would rather retrieve then eat. There is no quit in them, because of their double coat they can stand the cold better then most other breeds and mine will break ice all day to retrieve. 

The first waterdog I ever hunted with was a wonderful golden named flash. He was one of the nicest dogs I have ever seen. a great retriever, he would even retrieve the decoys but only on command. I think you golden will be fine. take a few steps to make sure your dog is comfortable like a flotation vest, it helps keep them warm and safe from getting cut by cattails when jumping into the water. Goodluck


----------



## spartan_hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

Best dog hands down... Golden Retriever get it their name has "Retriever" in it. ive had 2, the best waterfowl dogs ever


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

spartan_hunter said:


> ...Golden Retriever get it their name has "Retriever" in it.


kinda like "Labrador Retreiver" and "Chesapeake Bay Retreiver?" :lol:

i had a golden/irish setter mix as a kid... beautiful dog, but i wasn't into duckin' then, so he never saw any action.


----------



## Fowlmood (Oct 7, 2007)

This kind :


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I own a chessie and a lab, either one is awesome, I have hunted behind 3 diff goldens and not one of them was worth sh--! But I HAVE SEEN A FEW THAT HUNTED ! Its all what you put into the dog! Money and lots of time! = GOOD DOG!


----------



## Milburn (Sep 9, 2020)

qtswede said:


> I'm a newbie waterfowler, and I've got Goldens, but i havent seen too many of them used as waterfowl dogs latley. What does everyone else use? All labs?:sad:


Nova scosha duck duck and chessys











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FLH (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm on my third Black Lab. Only way to go


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Hummm, let me think!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow someone was bored to dig up a 13year old thread


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

GoneFishin said:


> Have hunted over them all in my years, breed and color means little. Breeding means everything.
> 
> However, between the three main retriever breeds, the Chessie is generally thought of of being the hardiest (taking cold weather better) and the Swamp Collie (golden) being the least hardiest, and the Lab somewhere in between. The Chessie is most times thought of as more difficult to train for the average hunter/amateur trainer. Where the Labs and the Goldens are typically thought of as easier to train for the average Joe.
> 
> ...


All due respect,I call bull schatt on goldens being the least hardiest in cold water....not the case with the ones I’ve owned...field bred goldens, not designer goldens...huge difference


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

the colder , the rougher the water was , the more she loved it ,,,, a retrieving machine ! Loved my GWP !!!!!!Unexpectedly passed @ only 9 this past FEB ,,,,,the start of 2020 
Once in a life time companion .






this pic ,,,2 monthe before she passed ...she was introducing my first setter pup to water ,,,in DEC


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I know a guy that runs goldens in the HRC and they do the work and do it well, BUT they aren't show dogs. They're field bred goldens. Now that doesn't mean that your dog can't hunt. Give it some training and see where it goes.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Hmmmmmm 





















































Ruffed grouse, Pheasant, Quail, Woodcock, Ducks of all kinds, Giant Canada's, Snows, and sharptails. My Golden's have been there and done that.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

tdduckman said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the one where your dog is looking up and showing you the grouse! That must be a golden thing.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

There is a joke about goldens labs and chessies. It goes something like. A Golden will open the door for a robber and help him pack up the stuff. A lab will unlock the door. A chessie will let the robber in. Then lock the door once he’s inside. We own a show Golden from a great breeder. I worked my butt off with him from day one and turned him into a very good hunting dog. He’s now 15 and two torn acl’s later his duck and pheasant hunting days are over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

chuckinduck said:


> There is a joke about goldens labs and chessies. It goes something like. A Golden will open the door for a robber and help him pack up the stuff. A lab will unlock the door. A chessie will let the robber in. Then lock the door once he’s inside. We own a show Golden from a great breeder. I worked my butt off with him from day one and turned him into a very good hunting dog. He’s now 15 and two torn acl’s later his duck and pheasant hunting days are over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well, that reminds me of a story about Goldens. A friend when we were young had two females. One day a guy broke into their house when the family was away. When they returned the guy was on top of the pool table in the basement and the two Goldens were full blown cujo mode. Apparently the house was pretty tore up. lol

Generally they are some of the nicest dogs around and It's nice you had so many good years with yours.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Our labradoodle lives to retrieve. It doesn't matter what it is. It'll retrieve until he falls over. Loves the water. Never would've thought a labradoodle... Wife wanted a dog that didn't shed so this was our compromise! Have had regular labs and this doodle is the best out of all them. Very laid back.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> One of my buddies has been bringing his golden pup with this year. Dog is now 10 months old and was mainly trained on upland but is now doing field and water work.
> 
> To date, he's has done very well. Water was a bit tricky until he learned to retrieve the dead birds and not the decoys. First few field geese were hard to handle, now he grabs them without breaking stride. Crippled field ducks are fine. Have not seen a crippled water duck or crippled goose yet.
> 
> Most of the goldens I know are spoiled pets. Nice to see the drive in this dog.


I have a golden who is now 12 years old. He did great as a water dog and did pretty good as a flushing dog for woodcock. What I will say is that goldens think too much. Mine is a fireplace dog now, but during his hay days......he would over analyze the retrieve. Instead of a lab just running straight through brush to grab a bird, mine would run the edge and find the path of least resistance. Great dog at home and in the field. Just didn't quite have the gumption like the labs do. Ooooo and that beautiful long hair is a nightmare after a good old fashioned swamp hunt.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I tend to stick to the classics. It doesn't get more classic than a black lab. 










My husband uses his shorthair. He's a great retriever and loves the job.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Outdoor Gal said:


> I tend to stick to the classics. It doesn't get more classic than a black lab.
> 
> View attachment 582249
> 
> ...


I’ve owned both and appreciate the diversity of dogs on my couch!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

goose schatt said:


> I’ve owned both and appreciate the diversity of dogs on my couch!


They both have their strong points. I just love hunting over a good dog. We have a young Ryman type setter as well and hoping to add a field bred springer to the pack soon. So many great dog breeds out there.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

I had a Chesapeake many years ago. He was the kind of dog that most people only dream of. Around the house he was very good. He would make it a point to let new people know just where stand,with him. He was started by the time I took him home. I was a big part of that process. They arent really a family dog. Sandy,was My dog. He his role was to work for me. And my family depended on his secondary role, protect the immediate family. I never had to raise my voice, hand signals,gestures and looks, were all that was necessary. I know if I walked away from my gear,it would still be there when I got back. I used a flag on a pole to get him pointed in the right direction, as if he really needed it! After ten good years, I retired him to hunt grouse on and off, if he felt up to it. He would lay across my feet and walk back to his bed. Ok,maybe another day or time. He liked a bubble bath, in the garage. Even he didn't like the wet dog smell. I took to a cheap car wash and shampoo, and rinse. My truck thanked me, and so did anyone else who rode along.


----------



## Milburn (Sep 9, 2020)

My 9mth old Lilly pad (CBR) retrieved her first duck today Middle zone










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Which breeder for Lilly?


----------



## Milburn (Sep 9, 2020)

Jiw275 said:


> Which breeder for Lilly?


I Honestly don’t know I’m from west Michigan didn’t wanna spend 2000$ for a cbr I found Lilly on cregslist in demoines Iowa at 3mth old for 300$ I spend 4days a week on bummers, hold, and signals and 3days a week we road on dirt roads she runs 2miles on dirt road 2nd gear I’m not a professional dog trainer but at nine months I’m happy. I’ve been trying to track her blood lines haven’t had much luck. There’s alotta of guys on here who’d say papers or no dog and I’d say my non papered dog doesn’t read but she sure does reterve 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Milburn (Sep 9, 2020)

Jiw275 said:


> Which breeder for Lilly?


I Honestly don’t know I’m from west Michigan didn’t wanna spend 2000$ for a cbr I found Lilly on cregslist in demoines Iowa at 3mth old for 300$ I spend 4days a week on bummers, hold, and signals and 3days a week we road on dirt roads she runs 2miles on dirt road 2nd gear I’m not a professional dog trainer but at nine months I’m happy. I’ve been trying to track her blood lines haven’t had much luck. There’s alotta of guys on here who’d say papers or no dog and I’d say my non papered dog doesn’t read but she sure does reterve 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Was curious, nice looking dog.


----------



## Milburn (Sep 9, 2020)

Jiw275 said:


> Was curious, nice looking dog.


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

